# 4l80E to Pontiac 400



## jtl1100 (Oct 20, 2009)

Has any one successfully mated a 4l80e to a Pontiac 400 or similar? I am hoping to do so. The plan as just to use an 05 ish 4l80e with a USShift6 controller I have. I found the adapter for the bell housing is super cheap but I don't know if I will need anything else. Side note I have never swapped a transmission so learning and if I screwed up and didnt ready relevant if so I apologize in advance.


----------



## John Schutt (Aug 27, 2018)

I Adapted a Chevy to a BOP turbo 350 many moons ago, used a transdapt adpter kit.
I remember borrowing two Craftsman 18" 3/8 drive extensions, one from each neighbor, to get to the bell housing bolts and used flex coupler sockets.
Since the transmission and engine are further apart you'll need spacers between the torque converter and flex plate, my spacers came with adapter plate.


----------



## anguilla1980 (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm ordering my 4L80E from Jake's Transmission. They make a custom SFI BOP bell housing integrated into the transmission case. They do not sell it separately though because as I said, it's integrated into the case and not simply an adapter.


----------

